# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  AEMET y Eltiempo.es: Predicción Semana Santa

## Luján

Predicción (a 14/04/2011) de la AEMET para Semana Santa 2011:




> 13/04/2011  Predicción para los días 15 al 21 de abril de 2011
> 
> 
> *Viernes 15 y sábado 16* *:* Predominará el tiempo estable en todo el país,  con cielos poco nubosos o despejados en todas las regiones peninsulares  excepto en el cuadrante noreste, donde se prevén intervalos nubosos; es  probable algún chubasco ocasional en puntos de Cataluña. En Baleares y  en Canarias, intervalos nubosos con predominio de la nubosidad media y  alta. Las temperaturas tienden en general a descender de forma ligera,  localmente moderada en el área mediterránea y zona centro peninsular. El  viento será moderado a fuerte de Levante en el área del Estrecho y  Alborán, y del Noreste moderado con intervalos de fuerte en el litoral  gallego.
> *Domingo 17 al jueves 21* *:* El domingo una borrasca se aproximará al oeste de  Canarias provocando precipitaciones localmente moderadas en las islas  occidentales que podrían extenderse con menor intensidad y probabilidad  al resto de las islas siendo poco probables en las islas más orientales;  el viento será del Sur moderado con intervalos de fuerte.
>      A partir de últimas horas del lunes esta borrasca afectará al  área peninsular, inicialmente al tercio más occidental y es probable que  los días siguientes el tiempo inestable se extienda de forma irregular  al resto de las regiones peninsulares. Las precipitaciones se prevén  débiles a moderadas y ocasionalmente con tormentas. La menor  probabilidad de precipitaciones corresponde al litoral cantábrico, así  como a Baleares. Las temperaturas no experimentarán grandes cambios. El  viento será predominantemente de componente Sur, moderado en el suroeste  peninsular, y de levante moderado a fuerte en el Estrecho.
> 
> *     Advertencia importante*
> 
> ...

----------


## REEGE

Semana Santa llega con previsión de lluvias, como casi siempre.


MADRID, 13 (EUROPA PRESS) Las lluvias llegarán el domingo a Canarias y se generalizarán en la Península a partir del lunes por la tarde, con alguna tormenta ocasional, coincidiendo con el comienzo de la Semana Santa, según la predicción de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET). 

Por el momento, el próximo fin de semana el tiempo será "estable" en todo el país, con cielos poco nubosos o despejados en todas las regiones peninsulares excepto en el noreste, donde se prevén intervalos nubosos y algún chubasco en Cataluña.

Las temperaturas descenderán de forma ligera en el área mediterránea y el centro peninsular y el viento será moderado o fuerte de Levante en el área del Estrecho y Alborán, y del noreste moderado en el litoral gallego.

Sin embargo, el domingo entrará una borrasca por el oeste de Canarias provocando precipitaciones localmente moderadas en las islas occidentales que llegará a la Península el lunes y se extenderá los días posteriores por todas las regiones, con precipitaciones débiles o moderadas y con alguna tormenta ocasional. Por su parte, el litoral cantábrico y Baleares tendrán menor probabilidad de lluvia.

Las temperaturas no experimentarán grandes cambios y el viento será de componente Sur, moderado en el suroeste peninsular, y de levante moderado a fuerte en el Estrecho.


*Fuente:Yahoo.es Noticias*

----------


## REEGE

En Antena3.com en los encuentros digitales que hay cada día... hoy le toca a Roberto Brasero y le harán preguntas sobre el tiempo que nos espera... yo le he enviado dos preguntas sobre embalses haber si se "enrolla" y nos cuenta algo sobre ellos, reservas, etc...
Es ahora a las 17:00 horas y supongo que quedará grabado en la página Web de la cadena de televisión.
Un saludo y haber que nos cuenta sobre las lluvias que tendremos éstos días...si es que llueve algo???
Chao chicos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

A mí ya me están llegando algunos mensajes de amigos sobre el tiempo, y la verdad es que yo no se lo que va a ocurrir. Aunque según modelos, todo apunta, que a partir del Lunes por la noche y ya el martes y el resto de la semana, predominarán las lluvias sobre todo en el Oeste. 
Por lo que aquí en Sevilla, que se vayan preparando para correr, si no se quieren mojar :Frown:  :Frown: .

----------


## REEGE

"La mayoría de procesiones podrán salir sin problema esta Semana Santa"
Este año la Semana Santa cae bastante tarde y seguro que muchos pensáis ir a la playa o al revés preferís un lugar fresco, que ya hará calor en verano. Roberto Brasero ha dado las claves del tiempo.

15 Comentarios

El hombre del tiempo de Antena 3, Roberto Brasero, se pone a vuestra disposición para comentar el tiempo que hará en Semana Santa.


RAFAEL MESTANZA: HOLA BUENAS TARDES SEÑOR BRASERO: Dicen, que existe una página webs americana donde es 100% fiable, ya que pronostica con esa fiabilidad, el tiempo que hará en un plazo de 10 dias, ya que posee un radar descomunalmente fiable. Eso dicen ¿CÚAL ES ESA PÁGINA WEBS?, pues en la Semana Santa del año pasado, las páginas webs disponibles en España, pronosticaron buen tiempo en Viernes de Dolores para el Lunes Santo y ese radar americano predijo de posibles lluvias que al final acertaron. Un saludo 

¡Hola Rafael!

y hola a todos...

Buen comienzo. Yo también una vez, al final acerté...

Bueno, bromas aparte te diré que NO EXISTE ESA WEB QUE PREGUNTAS. Supongo que sé  a cuál te refieres, pero no hay una web 100 por cien fiable. Y el radar te sirve para ver qué está ocurriendo y qué puede ocurrir en las próximas 2 horas (predicción inmediadata: para ver la posible evolución de supercélulas, para ver si en la F1 ponen ruedas de seco o de mojado, etc). Es decir, estas web pueden ser más o menos fiables y "acertar" más o menos como tú dices. Pero 100 por cien... bueno, eso casi es ciencia ficción.


Sergio: Hola, me gustaría saber si en mi ciudad, Ferrol, podré ir a ver las procesiones. Y que ropa debería llevar. 

Hola Sergio. Claro que puedes ir. Es más, si es lo que quieres ve. Haga el tiempo que haga. Si la procesión sale el lunes o el martes por la tarde llévate paraguas. Quizá lo necesites. Algo más abrigado que hoy, pero tampoco como en invierno.


Jordi: ¡Hola! Aqui en la provincia de lleida no es costumbre que llueva en mucha cantida, ¿A que se puede deber esto? ¿LLovera esta primavera/verano? Porfavor contesta, gracias y que sepas que en casa nos gusta mucho verte, a mi padre le gustan muchisimo tus cinturones. 

jajajajajaja.... lo digo por lo de los cinturones... Nunca sabes en qué se puede fijar alguien. Hace unos años lo que más llamaba la atención era.... el forro de las chaquetas!!! Bueno, vamos a dejar el "estilismo" y a meternos en "climatología" que es la sección a la que corresponde tu pregunta: el promedio de lluvias, las condiciones del tiempo en largos periodos para una zona concreta, etc... No se sólo el caso de Lleida: en todas partes hay que ver la disposición geográfica -una cadena montañosa puede frenar las precipitaciones, la cercanía al mar aumenta la cantidad, etc, etc- y otras circunstancias. En tu provincia claro que lloverá en primavera aunque es cierto que no se esperan ni muchos días ni grandes cantiades de precipiación en esa zona.


*Raúl Pisa Camacho: Hola Roberto, ¿Que opinas sobre el gran nivel de agua embalsada que tienen nuestros embalses éste año? 

Pues es una gran noticia. En este ejercicio se da la circunstancia de que partimos de un buen dato (los años hidrologicos que evalúan el nivel de los embalses comienzan en septiembre, y esta vez, comenzamos bien) y volvimos a tener un invierno lluvisoso -aunque no tanto como el del año pasado. Está más que comprobado que la situación hídrica responde a "ciclos" y ahora estamos en uno próspero, pero no hay que confiarse ni que despistarse. Ni que acostumbrarse a derrochar agua. Eso nunca, aunque ahora los embalses estén al 82,4% (cito de memoria).*

Ignacio: Enhorabuena por la forma de comunicar tu trabajo. La pena es que te den solo 1 minuto. la preguta, es; De verdad hay un cambio climatico mundial, provocado por el hombre, o ello esta provocado por un ligero cambio del eje de la tierra y/o los ciclos geologicos y el cambio lo va a ver de todas formas? 

Todo influye, en mi opinión, incluyendo lo que tú dices y también otros factores externos como la actividad solar. Pero sí, es un hecho que el clima está cambiando. Y es un hecho que cambiaría también sin la presencia e interacción del hombre, pero los científicios concluyen en mayoría -siempre hay discrepancias- que esa interacción humana está influyendo en el cambio.


Dieguito: Siempre te vemos presentando el tiempo, muy formal y elegante. Pero, como es el roberto brasero fuera de las camaras? 

Menos formal, pero igual de elegante....

Por cierto, disculapeme un minuto que tengo que ir al baño...


raulzito: Hola, como pinta la cosa, bueno el cielo, el miercoles santo en sevilla?? Gracias. 

Ya esto aquí. Antes que nada, gracias a Ignacio y Dieguito por sus halagos anteriores... Raúl: a día de hoy, el miércoles santo tranquilo en Sevilla... Sin lluvia y 25ºc.


Álvaro: La semana del 25 al 29 me voy de campamento con el colegio a Gerona. ¿Me podrías decir qué tiempo va a hacer allí? Muchas Gracias. 

Gracias a tí. Estamos liados con la semana que viene asi que la otra... Pero es verdad que en principio, pasada la SSanta, la situación atmosférica retorna poco a poco a una situación como la presente, más bien establel. A día de hoy, no hay elementos que indiquen un tiempo adverso esos días en Gerona.




Jesus: Hola Roberto... mi pregunta es generalizada en cuanto a la semana... que tiempo hara en resumen en la capital de cordoba en semana santa.. crees que sera una semana lluviosa y que los desfiles se estropearan... o por el conrario crees que sera cosa de chubascos muy dispersos... cres que la mayo parte se podria quedar en la sierra dada la condicion de cuenca de la capital, Gracias por tu trabajo 

Más bien lo segundo. Alguna procesión sí podría verse afectada pero no se ve un episodio de lluvias encadenadas, persistentes... En la sierra podrán ser más intensas, pero también se esperan en la capital, de forma más dispersa. Por cierto, que acabas de recordar que hay un amigo que siempre me pregunta por las procesiones en Cabra y este año no lo ha hecho...


david: puede ser que esa borrasca que tiene previsto entrar entre lunes y martes de pueda desplazara y no afecte a la zona sur de españa 

Sí, puede ser. En realidad, no es una borrasca en sí... son más cosas, hay más ingredientes en este plato... pero en cualquier caso, efectivamente podría ser más o menos lo que os acabe llegando allí el lunes por la tarde-martes....


juan: ¿como ve la meterologia para la semana santa de sevilla? ¿y para el viernes santos como estan los modelos que sale mi hermandad por la tarde? 

Mira, para el viernes santo y estando pendiente o no de la salida de la procesión, lo que te diga ahora.... ya el lunes o el miercoles algo más concretos podremos ser, pero a veces ni siquiera la situación atmosferica te permite concretar dle vierns por la mañana al viernes por la tarde. Así son las cosas. ya veremos cómo va evolucionando la semana que viene...


Cristina: Buenas tardes. Salgo de la isla de La Palma, en barco, hacia el sur de Tenerife, ¿me voy a encontrar bien el mar?, ¿y el tiempo en ell sur de Tenerife?. MUCHAS GRACIAS 

Si estás saliendo ahora o mañana fenomenal. Es cierto que ya el sábado por la tade te encontrarás el cielo más cubierto y la mar más revuelta. Al llegar al Sur de Tenerife, disfrutarás del sol y sobre todo a partir del lunes.... Pero antes de embarcar pregunta en el puerto, que ellos sí que saben....


erik rufete: te pones nervioso cuando sales por television? 

hoy ha habido un momento de nervios porque teníamos que colocar 5 mapas en la pantalla y que además se movieran los iconos para que se apreciaran bien... Técnicamente la tele presenta complicaciones técnicas que luego en casa ni se intuyen. Y este era uno de esos casos. Finalmente, los mapas se colocaron en su sitio, el cámara siguió perfectamente la acción y pudimos contar en medio minuto el tiempo de la semana que viene. Un gran trabajo del Realizador, responsable último de que todo se vea y se oiga.


ANA: QUE TIEMPO HARA EN SEMANA SANRA EN SANTA POLA(ALICANTE) VA A LLVER Y SI ES ASI QUE DIAS? 

no debería llover, quizá algunos de los días de forma puntual y breve. mas probable el proximo martes y al sábado siguiente. pero.... la cosa cambia tanto!!!




ángeles: ¿cómo estarán las cosas por cádiz, roberto? gracias 

vaya, ojo con el viento de levante que se mete fuerte el sábado, domingo... el lunes más nubes y luego mejora. Pero nada del otro mundo, Cádiz bien merece que vayas aún así...


CRISTINA: QUE TIEMPO TENDREMOS EN ASTURIAS EN SEMANA SANTA ? GRACIASS 

Y también  Asturias se merece la visita, claro que sí... Es decir, el tiempo no será tan advesrso como para suponer un condicionate: si tendremos nevadas que impidan la circulación, ni lluvias torrenciales que inunden los garajes... Algún chubasco, alguna tormenta primaveral una tarde de estas, temperaturas algo más bajas que hoy pero sin un descenso brusco... Vamos, como del mes de abril (y no del mayo o junio que tenemos ahora).


toñi: hara tiempo bueno para que salgan las cofradias gracias 

Alguna nos tendrá pendiente del cielo hasta última hora.... Pero la mayoría saldrán sin problemas esta semana Santa. Por ejemplo, las de este viernes, sábado y domingo sin problemas. El lunes por la tarde y el martes ya habrá que estar pendientes en Pontevedra, León, Salamanca, Zamora, Cáceres, Huelva, Sevilla.... El martes también en Cordoba, Malaga, Castilla la Mancha y Madrid podría estar dudoso....


Myrian: ¿Por qué la lluvia se mide en metros cuadrados y no en metros cúbicos? Por favor contésteme porque no entiendo que un cuerpo, como es el agua no se mida en volumen, desde ya muchas gracias 

Porque es una medida de referencia, no de volumen. En realidad, se tiene que hablar de mm (milímetros) que luego por equivalencia se traslada a litros por metro2.

Si quieres saber el volumen total no nos valdría el m3 porque no es igual lo que se recoje en lo alto del cerro que al final de la rampa de un garaje, por ejemplo, donde acaba acumulándose más. Sin embargo, lo que cae -lo que se recoje- en un pluviómetro homologado siempre es la misma y sí nos puede servir de referencia. Y ese dato son mm.


Nieves: Hola Roberto! el sábado día 23 estamos planeando una capea en el campo y estamos con los dedos cruzados para que nos haga buen tiempo. Se va a celebrar en un pueblo de Almería, en Tíjola. ¿Nos lloverá? ¿durante todo el día? muchas gracias!! 

A día de hoy la probabilidad de que llueva es BAJA. Si llueve, además, será en forma de chubasco. Es muy poco probales que esté lloviendo durante todo el día...

ánimo y no le perdáis la cara al toro, que es lo fundamental...


Yolanda: ¿Se recuerda algún mes de abril tan caluroso? 

La verdad es que no Yolanda. De hecho estos últimos días hemos estado haciendo énfasis en los records que se han batido en cuanto a temperaturas máximas más altas en un mes de abril... Se batían un día, y al día siguiente volvían a superarse (Ourense, Vitoria, Lugo, también cuenca, Girona, Zaragoza, luego Murcia el sábado pasado...)

Y otra cosa más: el récord anterior era de hace tan solo un par de años en la mayoría de los casos. La floración de las plantas, la actividad de los insectos.. nos hace pensar que estamos en temperaturas más propias de Mayo. Nos hemos saltado Abril. Esta vez sí, como cantaba Sabina, alguien nos ha robado el mes de abril...

Tengo que dajarlo aquí por el momento. A ver si luego puedo seguir que se me acumulan las tareas ... Un abrazo y un saludo a la gente de la web de Antena que se lo está currando un montón...



Aqui os pongo el encuentro digital que tuvimos ayer con Roberto Brasero y mi pregunta sobre el nivel de los embalses.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo no se, pero anoche en La 1, los mapas más optimistas no daban precisamente buen tiempo. Y yo tengo razones para ser pesimista. Los modelos apuntan lluvias para toda la semana a partir del Lunes por la tarde.
Pero, bueno, todavía queda tiempo.

----------


## Luján

Aquí está la predicción del modelo GFS de la Wetterzentrale alemana para esta semana. Imágenes obtenidas, como siempre de www.ceamet.es



Parece que algo va a caer, ¿no creéis?

----------


## sergi1907

Pues si se cumple, parece que esta vez la lluvia estaría bien repartida por todo el terrritorio.

----------


## Luján

Aquí la predicción de nuestro querido Maldonado para la Semana Santa: http://maldonado.eltiempo.es/atmosfe...dia-del-siglo/




> *Atmósfera inestable en la Semana Santa más tardía del siglo*
> 
>   		     En el concilio de Nicea (año 325)  se decidió que el domingo de resurrección correspondiera a la semana en  la que tuviese lugar la primera luna llena después del equinoccio de  primavera, lo que hace que pueda oscilar entre el 22 de marzo y el 25 de  abril. Este año, como bien saben, es el 24 de este mes, circunstancia  que ya no se repetirá hasta el 2095. Serán las dos Semanas Santas más  tardías del siglo XXI. 
>       La inestabilidad va a ser lo que  caracterice a la atmósfera que nos rodea en los próximos días, sobre  todo en las regiones de la vertiente atlántica, donde hecho ya se ha  puesto de manifiesto, por ser las más próximas al centro de la borrasca  que se encuentra sobre el Océano. 
> *Si desean saber el pronóstico para lugares concretos pueden consultar eltiempo.es*, no obstante vamos a dar uno algo más generalizado. 
> *PRONÓSTICO POR COMUNIDADES* 
> *GALICIA*
>  Martes
>       Muy nuboso o cubierto con chubascos moderados. Temperaturas en ligero ascenso. Vientos moderados de componente sur.
> ...

----------


## sergi1907

Resumiendo, que nos vamos a mojar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Resumiendo, que nos vamos a mojar


Eso parece.

Yo espero que, por lo menos, el sábado respete por la sierra valenciana

----------


## perdiguera

Y yo tambien.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues por aquí, cuando más agua se espera es el Jueves y el Viernes. 
Mañana no llueve. 
A ver como escapamos.

----------


## sergi1907

Pues yo ya no se que pensar, según se acerca el fin de semana, los modelos van dando menos cantidad de lluvia.

Al final serán pocos litros los que nos caigan.

----------

